# Got my CarveWright Last Week



## oclatta (Jan 7, 2008)

Got my CarveWright last Friday. Got it set up and was carving some simple items that I had downloaded patterns for by Saturday afternoon.

Have access to scraps of some poplar, a little maple and small amounts of oak. Any thoughts on which ones carve best?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi oclatta

Maple works well and Polar works fine also but I would suggest you not use Oak,
it likes to split/splinter, but I would suggest that you save your good hardwood and use some nice pine without knots for your test out work...

Pls.post some snapshots of your projects.. 

Also here's great place to get some great bits...
http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch



===========




oclatta said:


> Got my CarveWright last Friday. Got it set up and was carving some simple items that I had downloaded patterns for by Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Have access to scraps of some poplar, a little maple and small amounts of oak. Any thoughts on which ones carve best?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Oclotta to the router forums!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Oclatta. Listen to what Bj says. He is our resident CarveWright expert. Be sure and post some pictures of your carvings.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

oclatta said:


> Got my CarveWright last Friday. Got it set up and was carving some simple items that I had downloaded patterns for by Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Have access to scraps of some poplar, a little maple and small amounts of oak. Any thoughts on which ones carve best?


the tighter the grain the better the carve. Pine is fine for test piece but I do lot's of work in quarter sawn white oak and purple heart. Purple heart id beautieful. Ash/pecan has nice color/grain structure as well a most tight grain wood. No need for sanding!!


----------

